# Worst siding job I have seen



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I know this could go in the Wall of Shame but I thought it deserved it's own topic. I'll post more pictures as there are just so many.

Now I have been called in to try and right the problems with this. The customer paid 4k in labor for this "skilled" install. Just sad


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow...!!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im going to say.......thats bad but I see a lot worse


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

GC sub'd the siding out as he was too busy, now siding guy won't return their call and GC also will not answer or return their phone calls. Owner just wants job done as it was started in July, permits were obtained and an addition was put on, but I am not sure I want to see the work buried by drywall.

They had called me about the addition but I was too busy for that big of a project, so they had someone else do it. I am slower now and might try and fix the mess when it warms to just above freezing because there is alot of fasica and siding to pull and redo. 

Really makes me want to pull it all and start over.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tom M said:


> Im going to say.......thats bad but I see a lot worse


Yeah, I am sure some of you guys have seen real doosies but this takes the cake for me on a newer remodel. 

The soffits under the gutters are the old soffits, they had the material to replace it but didn't, so you have new in some spots and old in others, I just don't get it.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Soffits on addition are over 4' wide, there is no support or even nails to hold the center up. Literally the soffit is installed in the F channel on the house side and then the fascia over it on the gutterside. You can already see the soffit drooping and I haven't pulled it yet to see if there is even runners underneath to attach it too. 

So gonna have to pull soffit and add framing I will bet. I love the way the fasica was just hammered out of the way for the gutters, seriously? Also the short piece in corner just left because they had to cut around the window, too short, oh well, just use it anyway.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

These are the jobs that when I have to do something a bit hinky, I say to myself, at least it isn't that bad. :whistling :laughing:

On a slightly more serious note, if you aren't tearing it completely off, I would have an ironclad exclusion in your contract about leakage and any damage. If they did that where you can see it, imagine how it is flashed and papered where you can't. I see lots of places for water and critters to get in and do damage.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

That's freaking criminal right there....butchers! I just recently saw some real hackery similar to this I'll have to find pics. 

The only way I would touch that siding is if I could do the entire thing over. I'd be to afraid the hack work would be a reflection on me when siding starts blowing off or there is a leak from a flashing issue etc. GL with the fix and my condolences to the homeowner. Lol


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey. At least he mitred the j


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

unfortunately mitered j has become the mark of a ''pro'':whistling


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Hey. At least he mitred the j


You mean like this?
Lol....I dunno why the picture turned but I just saw some fancy j channel miters today. Ha ha I don't know how these people get work.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

:laughing:
quit makin fun of my work! it looks fine to me.:no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

gutter guy was no help..


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like he upgraded them to 6" gutters...so he's a smart hack


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I watched a guy cut his j on a miter saw to miter the corners.....


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow that is depressing. It would take some serious coin to make me want to fix that crap. On things like that I say serves them right to the people who hire the idiots that did it. Let them deal with it. Did the GC never even stop by to inspect the quality of work? Sounds like a fly by night operation.

It almost looks like it might be faster to just strip everything off and start over. Gutters might make it a pain though.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Awwwww... c'mon guys! Don't be so hard on them! That's why they make quart-sized tubes of calk. 
:whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

That's not even close to the worst. I saw a guy last year side over spots where the sheathing was missing. Huge spots 2' & 3' wide and 3' or 4' high. No j channel at all, just caulked to wood trim.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

all I can add is WTF.

Strip it all off and put tyvek upside down,

it would look better, :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

NJGC said:


> You mean like this?
> Lol....I dunno why the picture turned but I just saw some fancy j channel miters today. Ha ha I don't know how these people get work.


That's an expansion joint. It will close right back up in the Summer. :thumbsup:


----------

